# Worst fighter performances you have ever seen?



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

After watching Kalib Starnes in action at UFC 83 I was inspired to do this thread! 

Other then Kalib Starnes performance yesterday I want you to name other fighters that put on some of the crappiest fighting performances you have ever seen.

I have one fight in mind. The problem is I forgot the names of the fighters and which Pride event it took place. Maybe if I described it you guys you will no what which fighter I am talking about.

This was a Pride show. Two of the fighters were Japanese (I think) One of the fighters was bald and threw out this entire fight he kept jumping up and down around the ring like an idiot. It was a bad attempt to look flashy and exciting. Stephan Quadros and Bas Rutten even thought this guy looked ridicious. While he was jumping up the other fighter accidently nailed him hard in the balls with a kick. The other fighter took five minutes to recover and said he was fine and countiued. He started doing the jumping thing again but stopped grabbed his balls a verbally submitted. 

Worst performance ever by a fighter? Again if you know who this was please tell me. Also, Put down what you think was the worst performance ever!


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

i think i know what fight you are talking about,
i dont think it was two japanese fighters,
one was a wrestler from the middle east.
he became very frustrated and ended up giving up after getting hit in the groin.
it was on the same card that rampage stole a decision from ninja.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Aliev Makhmud

I think that was it. Thanks enochian!:thumb02: Aliev performance was horrid! He acted like he had no skill what so ever.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Eldari Kurtanidze - Pride Shockwave 2006* - Eldari was an Olympic wrestler I think but was completely unprepared. Absolutely zero striking skill. He stood in the 1900s Boxing stance :laugh: and just completely wilted once he got hit.

*Roger Huerta vs. John Halverson - UFC 67* - Halverson goes down from a completely legal knee to the body then pretends like it was a knee to the head, just lays down, and tries to steal a DQ win while El Matador pounds him out. F'n shameful.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Sean O'haire vs Butterbean. Sean looked like he has never before trained the standup. I seriously think that I can beat him in the standup.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Aliev Makhmud
> 
> I think that was it. Thanks enochian!:thumb02: Aliev performance was horrid! He acted like he had no skill what so ever.


holy crap i can't agree more... even Kalib wasn't that bad comparing to that guy, it looked like he never ever even heard about Pride and had completely no idea on what's going on there. And they said he was wrestling champ - looks like he bought the title.
And there was similar style performance from a guy from Georgia basically a neighbor of Aliev, Eldari Kurtanidzehttp://www.pridefc.com/pride2005/index.php?mainpage=fighters&fID=382

Also would like to add Herb Dean to the list, his fight with Dave Legeno was pretty fucked up - looked like he didnt know how to strike at all, and the eye injury was more than questionable


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Koji Oishi's performance against Nick Diaz comes to mind. He had to be on Valium.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kevin Jordan against Gabe Gonzaga. :thumbsdown:

This was the worst of the worst for me.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Koji Oishi's performance against Nick Diaz comes to mind. He had to be on Valium.


The funny thing is Oishi beat Nate Diaz


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Who was that one japanese guy in the UFC who insisted on fighting with his hands at his waist. They were like flexed forward too and he was trying to punch from the waist. It was the saddest thing I've ever seen. Needless to say he got KO'd.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

> Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Eldari Kurtanidze - Pride Shockwave 2006 - Eldari was an Olympic wrestler I think but was completely unprepared. Absolutely zero striking skill. He stood in the 1900s Boxing stance and just completely wilted once he got hit.


Winner. Fujita took that dudes soul with one punch. At least the random Japanese wrestlers can take a beating.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Kimbo vs. Bo Cantrell...Bo Cantrell goes down with out even getting hit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13d56VYFvqs


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> The funny thing is Oishi beat Nate Diaz


seriously? i wanna see that fight


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*fred ettish* vs johnny rhodes - UFC 2


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Can I get a big hell yeah for my main man Greg Stott!!

His performance was absolutely ridiculous against Mark Kerr and then he vanished forever.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Sterling said:


> Kimbo vs. Bo Cantrell...Bo Cantrell goes down with out even getting hit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13d56VYFvqs


+1 or Lutter recent performance:confused02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Takada vs Cro Cop. From what I remember he's either on his ass or running away the whole fight. Does takada count as a fighter though?

Speaking of Cro Cop, his performance against Gonzaga was completely uninspiring for the hype he was getting.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

some of you may recall this fight REALLY CLEARLY lol Nick Diaz's fight against Koji Oishi now Nick came out and did his job that night but jesus I have not seen many Oishi fights so I am in no way calling him a bad fighter just his performance that night was sad.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Kevin Jordan against Gabe Gonzaga. :thumbsdown:
> 
> This was the worst of the worst for me.


Totally agree. This was one of the worst fights I have ever seen.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

how about Assuerio Silva when he fought Cheick Kongo, it's just painful to watch how easy silva gets the takedowns AND DOES ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WHILE HE IS ON TOP!!! only to be stood up and once again silva takes him down... to do nothing.... i just hate fights like this capitalize on your opportunities for Christs sake


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Valentijn Overeem has 2 really pathetic performances. There are more, but these are the 2 that made me just roll my eyes.

In his fight with Igor Vovchanchyn, he basically just lays there as Igor looks for a heel hook. He doesn't pull his leg out or defend, he just lays there and does nothing. He did the same freakin' thing against freakin' Shungo Oyama in K-1 Hero's 1, except it was a toe hold. He just laid there, while Oyama played footsee wootsee with him.

Just terrible.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> Koji Oishi's performance against Nick Diaz comes to mind. He had to be on Valium.


That was the first fight that popped to my head as well. Right when I saw the thread I just said to myself, "man who was that Japanese guy Diaz fought with pathetic stand up"...he was comically bad.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*This guy*


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I got another one. Sam Morgan in his fight with Cung Le. This fight convinced me Morgan had no business being in an MMA ring. He fought as if he was drunk or something.


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

plazzman said:


> *This guy*


which reminds me, john goulet vs. josh koscheck
yea, i know he got caught.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

plazzman said:


> *This guy*


WTF was his gameplan? Trying to break the other guy's fist with his nose?:confused03:


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Cant forget this.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt1s83Kvr0w&feature=related


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Sterling said:


> Cant forget this.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt1s83Kvr0w&feature=related


Good call Sterling!

What is this guys jaw made of?....Bread, because its not even hard enough to be glass. Heath didn't even hit him that hard for goodness sake and he lays there unconscious forever. What a sissy!!!


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sterling said:


> Cant forget this.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt1s83Kvr0w&feature=related


classic. but i don't know if that counts as a bad performance or just an unwise move.

Does Houston's showing against James Irvin count?


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Good call Sterling!
> 
> What is this guys jaw made of?....Bread, because its not even hard enough to be glass. Heath didn't even hit him that hard for goodness sake and he lays there unconscious forever. What a sissy!!!


He didn't at all prepare to take the punch. But yeah someone like Rampage wouldn't even have flinched. 

BTW, can you believe al the homophobic comments made on that vid? I mean come freakin ON!

My vote goes to Cro Cop against Gabe. If you consider the hype he was riding it was awful. He looked scared of Gonzo's standup, he landeed ONE kick, got taken down and then ate a HEADKICK from Gonzo. out cold.

Can anyone post a link to that Diaz fight?

Also, can anyone of these fights match Kalib "Run" St.Starnes' performance?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

joppp said:


> He didn't at all prepare to take the punch.


If you are a guy and you kiss another random guy on the lips without his consent you should probably expect a punch coming your way right quick.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

enochian said:


> which reminds me, john goulet vs. josh koscheck
> yea, i know he got caught.


More like bang Ludwig vs Goulet, which still cracks me up.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Breadfan said:


> If you are a guy and you kiss another random guy on the lips without his consent you should probably expect a punch coming your way right quick.


If you're lucky you get punched!!! 

The worst choice is the guy stalks you and keeps calling at 3:00 in the morning crying on the phone about how he can't stop thinking about you, how he left his wife and told his kids that they're going to have two dads, shows up at your work and brings flowers, looks up your mother and calls her to see how you're doing, sends you Emails with photoshopped pictures where his wife's head has been replaced with yours, shows up on Sunday mornings with rented movies and "just wants to spend the day with you", calls you all kinds of names when you get mad that the neighbors might have seen him, and makes a HUGE SCENE RIGHT IN YOUR FRONT YARD WHILE EVERYONE IN ON THE BLOCK IS GETTING THEIR NEWSPAPER!!!

GOD IT WAS JUST A KISS!!!!!


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrisl972 said:


> If you're lucky you get punched!!!
> 
> The worst choice is the guy stalks you and keeps calling at 3:00 in the morning crying on the phone about how he can't stop thinking about you, how he left his wife and told his kids that they're going to have two dads, shows up at your work and brings flowers, looks up your mother and calls her to see how you're doing, sends you Emails with photoshopped pictures where his wife's head has been replaced with yours, shows up on Sunday mornings with rented movies and "just wants to spend the day with you", calls you all kinds of names when you get mad that the neighbors might have seen him, and makes a HUGE SCENE RIGHT IN YOUR FRONT YARD WHILE EVERYONE IN ON THE BLOCK IS GETTING THEIR NEWSPAPER!!!
> 
> GOD IT WAS JUST A KISS!!!!!


You're srsly gonna break up with Plazzman over a FORUM?! You could at least do this over myspace or something...


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Breadfan said:


> You're srsly gonna break up with Plazzman over a FORUM?! You could at least do this over myspace or something...


LOL!!!

I almost used his name in here and I thought it would be too much!!!


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> You're srsly gonna break up with Plazzman over a FORUM?! You could at least do this over myspace or something...


Yeah Chris, come on you heartless SOB! Did you have to put it out there for all of us! I mean, isn't Plazz hurting enough already with out you humiliating him in front of all his friends.:thumb02:

P.S. Plazz, I'm here for you sweety! haha


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I leave for 5 minutes and when I come back my heart is lying on the floor in peices.....


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I leave for 5 minutes and when I come back my heart is lying on the floor in peices.....


I tried to keep this from you! You know I never wanted to hurt you. I, just, Ah hell. It's me, not you. You gave everything and I took and took. You deserve better and I'm just helping you to find it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> I tried to keep this from you! You know I never wanted to hurt you. I, just, Ah hell. It's me, not you. You gave everything and I took and took. You deserve better and I'm just helping you to find it.


But, but, I, ugh....I just, I just don't know what happened Chris. I thought we were happy, I thought there would be nothing in this world to break us apart. But now, I come here, and see this?

I need to sit down, I'm getting light headed...


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah well, Good luck with that!

I gotta run. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

:confused05:

Im so lonely....


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quick question before I go, how do you get "Ignore Member" to work???


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Apparently you need to learn how to get "private messages" to work too.

j/k don't ban me


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Chris give me a chance. Rufi's right, people don't have to see our business like this.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

look you two obviously love each other... you both know it so just admit it, make up and get over it.


----------

